# NFS Most Wanted Saved Games Folder



## yanks26

I need help finding where the saved game folder is located for NFS Most Wanted.
I'm about to reformat and don't want to lose my progress.
Can you please give me the basic root directory.

Thanks


----------



## Raditz

Hey man. I don't think they exist, cause I was trying to find it too. But I had to reformat my computer because my internet explore and other programs won't work. So I end up in a process erasing my file with on the 13 Black list, So I have to replay it. Well if you ever get to find it can yall let me know? Cause I want to do the samething next time. Thanks man.


----------



## Geoff

There in your My Documents folder, most likely hidden.


----------



## Raditz

I was looking for it. I appeartly can't find it. Anyone please give me more information. Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

C:\Documents and Settings\<USER NAME>\My Documents\NFS Most Wanted

It should be something like that.  Make sure you have hidden files visible.


----------



## yanks26

No folders are hidden. Does anyone know the exact location of them.


----------



## tweaker

The default is C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\My Documents\NFS Most Wanted


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> The default is C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\My Documents\NFS Most Wanted


So i was right.  Either your not looking, or somehow it got deleted/moved.


----------



## tweaker

I dont have the particular game installed, but keep in mind that the files/folder may be named something like profile.


----------



## elmarcorulz

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> C:\Documents and Settings\<USER NAME>\My Documents\NFS Most Wanted
> 
> It should be something like that.  Make sure you have hidden files visible.


That is it. Im not sure why they cant find it


----------



## yanks26

I did find it earlier but it doesnt make sense because it's only like 60kb, which i thought wouldn't be close to enough for what a profile for that game would need. Thanks for all your help, it must be that then.


----------



## vroom_skies

He isn't looking for the root directory for the main NFSMW, he is looking for the NFSMW game profiles, so that he can save his progress. The folder that is under my docs, is probally not it due to what he just stated above. Saying that it only has 60 KBS. I don't know where it is, since I don't have the game, but some of you guys need to read more in depth to the inital post before responding. (not directed to anyone in particular(maybe)).



-Bob-


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> He isn't looking for the root directory for the main NFSMW, he is looking for the NFSMW game profiles, so that he can save his progress. The folder that is under my docs, is probally not it due to what he just stated above. Saying that it only has 60 KBS. I don't know where it is, since I don't have the game, but some of you guys need to read more in depth to the inital post before responding. (not directed to anyone in particular(maybe)).
> 
> 
> 
> -Bob-


No it is it, i had that game before and thats what you need to backup if your reformating or getting a new PC.  its also the folder you use if you want to "hack" how much money you have.


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright sounds good.
Bob.


----------



## The Astroman

Start -> Run -> C:\Documents and Settings\{your username}\My Documents\NFS Most Wanted\


----------



## rusty989

60 kb sounds like plenty of space for a saved game to me. It isn't actually saving everything (like 3d models of your car or something like that) it is only saving what parts you have races done, etc., then when you play the game it will automatically re-build your car and profile etc.


----------

